# Dont work for doordash!!!



## Bobbyk5487

Of all the app gigs there are, none are more disrespectful than door dash....door dash will offer these great bonuses to drive in storms or during rush hour and etc...and at the end of your shift they simply will not pay you the bonus....there use to be a number to call but since they started doubling down on stealing the bonus they also stop answering that number....and the emergency help option on the app has no options at all that can help you when they steal you money....so all you can do is file a claim....but then its on you to proved that they offered a bonus in the first place....they want screenshots, then it takes a week for them to respond by telling you to send more proof....i have deleted the app and moved on yet every week and a half they send me a email saying either send even more proof or we're still working on it.....they got me for around $75 atleast 3 different times....ill just take it as a lesson learned


----------



## AveragePerson

As a Doordash customer, I thank you and other dashers for delivering my meals to my home during heavy storms! 

I always make sure not to pay any surge/"high demand" fee so you gotta time it right. I hope the company still pays you and other dashers the bonus during such weather conditions.


----------



## Eugene73

AveragePerson said:


> As a Doordash customer, I thank you and other dashers for delivering my meals to my home during heavy storms!
> 
> I always make sure not to pay any surge/"high demand" fee so you gotta time it right. I hope the company still pays you and other dashers the bonus during such weather conditions.


The joy of taking a whiz in your food is all the bonus I'll ever need


----------



## AveragePerson

Eugene73 said:


> The joy of taking a whiz in your food is all the bonus I'll ever need


Please do.
I just instruct the restaurant i order from to seal the food with staple. Who carries around a stapler? If it comes unsealed and if I'm even slightly suspicious that food is tampered with, I take a photo and report the courier and then tweet the photo on social media and tag the PR team of delivery company and restaurant with food pic and the courier name/order ID. 
The issue gets rectified quick , I get refund and recieve a nice compensation on top.


----------



## Eugene73

I have a stapler, scotch tape, and even a roll of the McDonald’s stickers..:coolio::laugh::coolio:


----------



## AveragePerson

The best feature i like about doordash Is they hide the tips from driver. As it should be. So psychos dont mess with food.


----------



## Eugene73

When you lick your lips, swallow the food, and smile, just remember it’s the special sauce we add for you


----------



## AveragePerson

Eugene73 said:


> When you lick your lips, swallow the food, and smile, just remember it's the special sauce we add for you


Don't end up like this guy: https://uberpeople.net/threads/deli...-dipping-testicles-in-customers-salsa.313197/


----------



## njn

At least dd is upfront on how they let you know that the tips go to the company and not the driver.


----------



## tc49821

That some shady shit,the customer doesn't know when he/she tipping $5 It goes to dd.


----------



## Invisible

DD hasn’t been paying me my bonuses either. It’s bad enough they steal our tips, but now they steal bonuses. I’m done with DD, too.


----------



## AveragePerson

I'm using doordash more than ever with all the promo discount they throw my way. Does doordash pay more than skip or ubereats, or foodera?


----------



## diamondswood

scheduled an orientation and they never showed 3 other people arrived,no number, sign on door, just an email apologozing a few days later asking to reschedule

dont think so it was nice to know 1st day how they treat humans probably 10 other orientations that day how many peoples time & gas they waste with no compensation

pretty sure if i no called no showed my first day or interview a company wouldn't hire me so i decided not to hire them

ive stopped using or patronizing any restaurant that uses these gig setvices to skirt labor laws so they dont have to pay a minimum wage driver on staff

apparently apps dont have to pay minimum wage

cant wait till they all crash, eventually they're going to run out of marks, as it is now its all seniors desperate on fixed incomes, immigrants where $3 an hours is better than a day like it is in their Homeland, junkies who don't want to take a drug test, & other desperate unemployable easy to exploit people who dont want a schedule or have to say welcome to walmart or do you want fries with that

want a legit side hustle deliver pizza or jimmy johns, minimum wage, benefits, & almost everyone tips


----------



## NOXDriver

AveragePerson said:


> I take a photo and report the courier and then tweet the photo on social media and tag the PR team of delivery company and restaurant with food pic and the courier name/order ID.


lol no one cares about your tweet. Like no one ever lied on the internet just for the lulz.

You are not that important.


----------



## Invisible

AveragePerson said:


> I'm using doordash more than ever with all the promo discount they throw my way. Does doordash pay more than skip or ubereats, or foodera?


DD steals driver tips, but you don't seem like a tipper anyways.

DD pays less than minimum wage. Your Dashers are probably sent 15-20 min away to pickup your food and are paying for the gas all while averaging $5-$7/hr.

Enjoy those promos now because as DD continues to screw more drivers over, there won't be enough drivers to deliver your food.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Invisible said:


> DD steals driver tips, but you don't seem like a tipper anyways.
> 
> DD pays less than minimum wage. Your Dashers are probably sent 15-20 min away to pickup your food and are paying for the gas all while averaging $5-$7/hr.
> 
> Enjoy those promos now because as DD continues to screw more drivers over, there won't be enough drivers to deliver your food.


Of all the apps dd is the only one ran by the Chinese....i guess dd have sweat shop mentality....they are blatantly and unapologetically a very disrespectful and pure evil company...yet alot of "dashers" say they are the best thing since slice pie....they blame themselves for not getting the bonuses...



Invisible said:


> DD hasn't been paying me my bonuses either. It's bad enough they steal our tips, but now they steal bonuses. I'm done with DD, too.


And look at how much the charge for instant pay....its like $2.50


----------



## Invisible

Bobbyk5487 said:


> yet alot of "dashers" say they are the best thing since slice pie....they blame themselves for not getting the bonuses...
> 
> 
> And look at how much the charge for instant pay....its like $2.50


I have talked to a lot of Dashers who have no problem waiting 30+ min for food. I don't get it. On a holiday, some were still waiting 45 min at restaurants. I don't get how ignorant they are.

I was with DD when they started in my area. They used to pay $5/order plus tips (before they stole them). I used to be able to make decent money because the runs were short.

But now whenever I logged in recently, the first offer would be 20-30 min away for $6.

I think the new drivers will learn how little they are making after they need to pay for vehicle repairs. Some I've talked to don't even know they need a mileage log. They're in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Invisible said:


> I have talked to a lot of Dashers who have no problem waiting 30+ min for food. I don't get it. On a holiday, some were still waiting 45 min at restaurants. I don't get how ignorant they are.
> 
> I was with DD when they started in my area. They used to pay $5/order plus tips (before they stole them). I used to be able to make decent money because the runs were short.
> 
> But now whenever I logged in recently, the first offer would be 20-30 min away for $6.
> 
> I think the new drivers will learn how little they are making after they need to pay for vehicle repairs. Some I've talked to don't even know they need a mileage log. They're in for a rude awakening.


Yeah and dd do crap like only send you trips 25 miles away and if you dont accpet it you dont get your bonus....they are truly a evil entity....


----------



## Invisible

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yeah and dd do crap like only send you trips 25 miles away and if you dont accpet it you dont get your bonus....they are truly a evil entity....


Yep or if I do Dash Now for an order, they send me an order I have to wait for, so I cannot get 2 orders done in the hour to get the bonus.


----------



## DriverMark

Been dabbling in DD, mostly for the nights I just want to roll for an hour or 2 and not end up who the hell knows when driving U/L. Biggest complaint so far is not enough runs. 

On the bonus, you have to maintain 80% acceptance (at least that is what they are here). Means you may only be able to decline 1 delivery if you want to be above 80%. But it's clearly spelled out how to hit the bonus. And you all are saying you met all the requirements for the bonus and the money didn't show up? Hasn't happened to me yet, but I've only done it for a short time. Certainly keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Invisible

DriverMark said:


> Hasn't happened to me yet, but I've only done it for a short time. Certainly keeping an eye on it.


It's just a matter of time before it happens to you. I didn't realize how wide spread the problem was until I did a Google search.


----------



## Bbonez

I have been cheated out of $7 from doordash, $4 once and $1.50 twice. They give me the same BS canned emails. One of them was because they reassigned a delivery that I accepted and said because of that my % was too low to qualify for the bonus in that timeframe.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Bbonez said:


> I have been cheated out of $7 from doordash, $4 once and $1.50 twice. They give me the same BS canned emails. One of them was because they reassigned a delivery that I accepted and said because of that my % was too low to qualify for the bonus in that timeframe.


Just wait until its a $5 bonus and you do 10 trips in the pouring rain....and dd pay you $45 instead of the $100 you worked your *** off for....



DriverMark said:


> Been dabbling in DD, mostly for the nights I just want to roll for an hour or 2 and not end up who the hell knows when driving U/L. Biggest complaint so far is not enough runs.
> 
> On the bonus, you have to maintain 80% acceptance (at least that is what they are here). Means you may only be able to decline 1 delivery if you want to be above 80%. But it's clearly spelled out how to hit the bonus. And you all are saying you met all the requirements for the bonus and the money didn't show up? Hasn't happened to me yet, but I've only done it for a short time. Certainly keeping an eye on it.


One of their other tricks is when you try to log out after meeting the requirements all of a sudden the the app freeze up but then you get bombarded with trips that you cant accept and of course that destroy you acceptance rating...


----------



## Bbonez

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Just wait until its a $5 bonus and you do 10 trips in the pouring rain....and dd pay you $45 instead of the $100 you worked your *** off for....


In my market there is not as many dashers so now I end dashes after each delivery during a bonus period. Then sign back in and wait for the next order. I understand this might not be possible in some areas.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Bbonez said:


> In my market there is not as many dashers so now I end dashes after each delivery during a bonus period. Then sign back in and wait for the next order. I understand this might not be possible in some areas.


Well am in a big city so it may be different...


----------



## ANT 7

Doordash is a ripoff for drivers. As a consumer, I will not order from them.

If you have a guaranteed $10 delivery fee and you get a $5 tip........how much do you receive ?

$15....right ???

Nope......$10. Doordash uses your tip to subsidize your guaranteed fee.

**** them. San Francisco socialists.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

AveragePerson said:


> Who carries around a stapler?


I do. It looks like I _ain't_ the only one \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Eugene73 said:


> I have a stapler, scotch tape, and even a roll of the McDonald's stickers


.......but, I do not do Door Dash, Postmates or Uber Eats.........................................

Uber Eats is "tipping not necessary".
All tips on Door Dash go to Door Dash.
I do not know about Post Mates, but if they pay the garbage that the other two pay and the drivers do not get tips, I would not do it, either.


----------



## oicu812

I don't know why so many of you keep saying DD steals tips. The pay is $1 + all of the customer tips. If the tip + $1 is less than guarantee amount, DD makes up the difference. If its' over, you'll get the guarantee + overage. DD pay model doesn't pay for mileage, wait time or anything else which makes it seem like crappier pay and DD stealing tips. At least you get to see the overall distance before you accept. And you won't know if the customer tipped well until after the delivery because you'll see that $X.XX over guarantee! screen.








In this case, customer's tip was $9.10. Had another good tipper the other day who told me exactly how much she tipped in her app and my total pay was exactly $1 + her tips. Nothing more nothing less.

The guarantee is just that, a guarantee minimum you'll get pay. It's not delivery fee. This also has nothing to do with the hourly guarantees.


----------



## Irishjohn831

Maybe they put your bonuses on the redcard ? Next time you have to use it, order dinner for you and yours instead and then quit


----------



## Invisible

oicu812 said:


> I don't know why so many of you keep saying DD steals tips. The pay is $1 + all of the customer tips.


And you're happy to be getting $1 per order plus tips? However, DD words it, they're stealing from drivers.


----------



## VanGuy

oicu812 said:


> I don't know why so many of you keep saying DD steals tips. The pay is $1 + all of the customer tips. If the tip + $1 is less than guarantee amount, DD makes up the difference. If its' over, you'll get the guarantee + overage. DD pay model doesn't pay for mileage, wait time or anything else which makes it seem like crappier pay and DD stealing tips. At least you get to see the overall distance before you accept. And you won't know if the customer tipped well until after the delivery because you'll see that $X.XX over guarantee! screen.
> View attachment 302840
> 
> In this case, customer's tip was $9.10. Had another good tipper the other day who told me exactly how much she tipped in her app and my total pay was exactly $1 + her tips. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> The guarantee is just that, a guarantee minimum you'll get pay. It's not delivery fee. This also has nothing to do with the hourly guarantees.


I believe the DD scam went like this. You have a guarantee of $6.16. The delivery was only going to be $5.16 so DD should have given you the extra $ plus tip. The eater tipped you $5. DD kept the $ and only gave you $10.16 instead of $11.16 because the tip took it over the guarantee.


----------



## oicu812

Invisible said:


> And you're happy to be getting $1 per order plus tips? However, DD words it, they're stealing from drivers.


Their pay model is that you are not paid for mileage or waiting time. You have the option of declining if the guarantee pay is below what you wanted. I didn't say their pay model is great, but I can see why they went with their pay model.



VanGuy said:


> I believe the DD scam went like this. You have a guarantee of $6.16. The delivery was only going to be $5.16 so DD should have given you the extra $ plus tip. The eater tipped you $5. DD kept the $ and only gave you $10.16 instead of $11.16 because the tip took it over the guarantee.


Sorry, you're wrong. The delivery pay is $1 and not $5. That's DD current pay model. The rest of the guarantee is what DD calculates to be the average customer tip. If the customer didn't tip, the driver would still make the guarantee. Just because you don't understand their pay model, doesn't mean they are stealing or subsidizing the guarantee with customer tips.

Ex:
Guarantee = $5
Delivery pay = $1
Customer tip = $0 to 4, driver gets $5; Customer tips = $5, driver gets $6; Customer tips = $10, driver gets $11


----------



## Tedster

oicu812 said:


> Their pay model is that you are not paid for mileage or waiting time. You have the option of declining if the guarantee pay is below what you wanted. I didn't say their pay model is great, but I can see why they went with their pay model.
> 
> Sorry, you're wrong. The delivery pay is $1 and not $5. That's DD current pay model. The rest of the guarantee is what DD calculates to be the average customer tip. If the customer didn't tip, the driver would still make the guarantee. Just because you don't understand their pay model, doesn't mean they are stealing or subsidizing the guarantee with customer tips.
> 
> Ex:
> Guarantee = $5
> Delivery pay = $1
> Customer tip = $0 to 4, driver gets $5; Customer tips = $5, driver gets $6; Customer tips = $10, driver gets $11


I don't know if this explaining helps for most of the complainers, but you are correct.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Tedster said:


> I don't know if this explaining helps for most of the complainers, but you are correct.


I have no problem with their pay scale....but when they promise a bonus if you work during rush hour or during storms then they dont pay you any bonus then they are practicing dirty underhanded trickery


----------



## oicu812

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I have no problem with their pay scale....but when they promise a bonus if you work during rush hour or during storms then they dont pay you any bonus then they are practicing dirty underhanded trickery


You should know by now that any incentives you have to screenshot them. If they don't pay, then you have proof. Read the fine print of any incentives.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

oicu812 said:


> You should know by now that any incentives you have to screenshot them. If they don't pay, then you have proof. Read the fine print of any incentives.


Like i said...you happy dashers blame yourselves when dd steals your money


----------



## Tedster

I have yet to see verifiable evidence that DD is "stealing" from drivers or otherwise don't pay as promised.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Like i said...you happy dashers blame yourselves when dd steals your money


I don't see the logic here.


----------



## Toby2

Definitely have to read the fine print. I’ve been burned a few times. Always my mistakes.


----------



## Tedster

Toby2 said:


> Definitely have to read the fine print. I've been burned a few times. Always my mistakes.


There isn't enough fine print to poke anybody's eye.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

TLDR: find something else...DD is not going to change, unless it benefits them. Losing drivers is the only way.


----------



## Tedster

Not every business model works for everybody. There are numerous aspects and components that have to be in place for it to work.
However, I highly doubt that DD cheated or stole from you intentionally.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Tedster said:


> Not every business model works for everybody. There are numerous aspects and components that have to be in place for it to work.
> However, I highly doubt that DD cheated or stole from you intentionally.


Congratulations....you are the happiest dasher...????☺????


----------



## oicu812

Uberdriver2710 said:


> TLDR: find something else...DD is not going to change, unless it benefits them. Losing drivers is the only way.


Plenty of new drivers signing up daily. They don't care if any of us quits. That goes for all the gigs.


----------



## Tedster

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Congratulations....you are the happiest dasher...????☺????


Your point is? :confusion:



oicu812 said:


> Plenty of new drivers signing up daily. They don't care if any of us quits. That goes for all the gigs.


It's delivery jobs for crying out loud. You make a buck or you don't.


----------



## uberboy1212

All of these gigs suck in their own way. At the end of the day DD pays as much as any of the other gigs for me


----------



## Uberdriver2710

oicu812 said:


> Plenty of new drivers signing up daily. They don't care if any of us quits. That goes for all the gigs.


If all their drivers quit, they'd be out of business.

Kill the beast...walk away!


----------



## oicu812

You really think DD will go out of business for whatever reason?


----------



## Invisible

Tedster said:


> I highly doubt that DD cheated or stole from you intentionally.


Please keep telling yourself that. I was with DD since they started in my area years ago. I used to make a min of $5 per order PLUS full tips. Now it's $1 per order plus tips. If that's not stealing intentionally I don't know how you constitute stealing.


----------



## oicu812

Invisible said:


> Please keep telling yourself that. I was with DD since they started in my area years ago. I used to make a min of $5 per order PLUS full tips. Now it's $1 per order plus tips. If that's not stealing intentionally I don't know how you constitute stealing.


They just changed their pay model. The driver can either accept it or find something else to do. I rarely do DD unless peak pay is $5 or more or total distance is less than 3 miles.


----------



## Invisible

oicu812 said:


> They just changed their pay model. The driver can either accept it or find something else to do. I rarely do DD unless peak pay is $5 or more or total distance is less than 3 miles.


That's why I am choosing not to do DD since they cut driver pay. Regardless of how DD puts it, they are stealing from drivers. Some will never comrephend that, so they can Dash on with DD for all I care.


----------



## Tedster

Invisible said:


> Please keep telling yourself that. I was with DD since they started in my area years ago. I used to make a min of $5 per order PLUS full tips. Now it's $1 per order plus tips. If that's not stealing intentionally I don't know how you constitute stealing.


You have a strange understanding of stealing.
Good thing they didn't force you to drive for them.
What you "used to make" is yesterday's blues.
However, your statement doesn't apply to me.

You should try not to tell others what they should keep telling themselves.

DD pays exactly what they say the pay.
No stealing. I guess that's too hard to comprehend for some.



Invisible said:


> That's why I am choosing not to do DD since they cut driver pay. Regardless of how DD puts it, they are stealing from drivers. Some will never comrephend that, so they can Dash on with DD for all I care.


That's quite some pretentious nonsense, for all I care ?


----------



## ANT 7

Acting like the driver knows what is happening is supposed to remove the stigma of theft by Door Dash ? If the driver is sharp enough to read the pages of disclosure and find the lines in the site then, maybe, but it's a stretch.

Try ordering food with it and then explain to your driver. That's how I found out. Their drivers don't have clue either IMHO.


----------



## Eugene73

ANT 7 said:


> Acting like the driver knows what is happening is supposed to remove the stigma of theft by Door Dash ?
> 
> Try ordering foor with it and then explain to your driver. That's how I found out. Their drivers don't have clue either IMHO.


There's a very fine line between deception and legalized stealing and all these companies have mastered the skill


----------



## Tedster

ANT 7 said:


> Acting like the driver knows what is happening is supposed to remove the stigma of theft by Door Dash ? If the driver is sharp enough to read the pages of disclosure and find the lines in the site then, maybe, but it's a stretch.
> 
> Try ordering food with it and then explain to your driver. That's how I found out. Their drivers don't have clue either IMHO.


So basically, DD drivers are all dumb.
Unless of course, they join the club of DoorDash theft stigmatizers. ?


----------



## ANT 7

No, I didn't say that. I said they don't realise that DD is subsidizing their "guarantee" with the tip, which is not DD's property to use. ORder from DD and when you get to the cart the first thing that pops up is the tip your dasher default page set to 25%.

I too am guilty of not reading all the fine print on many a contract.


----------



## Tedster

Eugene73 said:


> There's a very fine line between deception and legalized stealing and all these companies have mastered the skill


We like fine lines. ?


----------



## Bobbyk5487

uberboy1212 said:


> All of these gigs suck in their own way. At the end of the day DD pays as much as any of the other gigs for me


I just cant stand doing business with a overtly disrespectful lying company....never ever play games with my money!!!!


----------



## Invisible

Do the assholes on this thread, go **** yourselves. I’m done with the jerks on this forum and this forum. 

As for those who trust DD is giving you your full tips, that is laughable. There are numerous people like me on the forum who weren’t paid our guaranteed bonuses. So of course, I don’t trust DD and believe a ****ing thing they say.


----------



## Tedster

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I just cant stand doing business with a overtly disrespectful lying company....never ever play games with my money!!!!


But they did, right? ?


----------



## Eugene73

Tedster said:


> We
> 
> We like fine lines. ?


fine lines cover your wife's face


----------



## 100hoursuber

AveragePerson said:


> As a Doordash customer, I thank you and other dashers for delivering my meals to my home during heavy storms!
> 
> I always make sure not to pay any surge/"high demand" fee so you gotta time it right. I hope the company still pays you and other dashers the bonus during such weather conditions.


Man, this thread is nasty and disgusting as hell.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Tedster said:


> But they did, right? ?


They wont ever again


----------



## Tedster

Invisible said:


> Do the assholes on this thread, go @@@@ yourselves. I'm done with the jerks on this forum and this forum.
> 
> As for those who trust DD is giving you your full tips, that is laughable. There are numerous people like me on the forum who weren't paid our guaranteed bonuses. So of course, I don't trust DD and believe a @@@@ing thing they say.


What else did DD steal from you besides your money? ?



Bobbyk5487 said:


> They wont ever again


Nope. Never. ?


----------



## oicu812

Invisible said:


> That's why I am choosing not to do DD since they cut driver pay. Regardless of how DD puts it, they are stealing from drivers. Some will never comrephend that, so they can Dash on with DD for all I care.


Cutting driver pay equates to stealing?


----------



## Edzzz

Guys just complete delivery and end the dash. You will keep the bonus money. Then schedule again and keep on doing it. 100% acceptance??


----------



## Toby2

Edzzz said:


> Guys just complete delivery and end the dash. You will keep the bonus money. Then schedule again and keep on doing it. 100% acceptance??


Where I'm at if you do the two deliveries and end the dash, you're done because there will be no available spots.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

oicu812 said:


> Cutting driver pay equates to stealing?


Like uber....raising their rate charging pax more....charging pax the old surge but paying us a flat dollar amount is very similar to stealing....but since i understand these people i expect nothing more from them...they have had these practices forever...there was once a term called getting ***ed....ill let you fill in the blank...


----------



## Nats121

oicu812 said:


> I don't know why so many of you keep saying DD steals tips. The pay is $1 + all of the customer tips. If the tip + $1 is less than guarantee amount, DD makes up the difference. If its' over, you'll get the guarantee + overage. DD pay model doesn't pay for mileage, wait time or anything else which makes it seem like crappier pay and DD stealing tips. At least you get to see the overall distance before you accept. And you won't know if the customer tipped well until after the delivery because you'll see that $X.XX over guarantee! screen.
> View attachment 302840
> 
> In this case, customer's tip was $9.10. Had another good tipper the other day who told me exactly how much she tipped in her app and my total pay was exactly $1 + her tips. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> The guarantee is just that, a guarantee minimum you'll get pay. It's not delivery fee. This also has nothing to do with the hourly guarantees.


The vast majority of customers who tip thru the app tip $5 or less.

You know damned well if you gathered 100 of those customers and told them the driver's payout does NOT increase as a result of their tips that 100 out of 100 would STOP tipping thru the app, so save your spin.

Hopefully those customers will be told about this and tip in cash.



Eugene73 said:


> There's a very fine line between deception and legalized stealing and all these companies have mastered the skill


The very fact they're straddling that line makes them sleazebags.

Ethical companies stay well above that line.


----------



## oicu812

Nats121 said:


> The vast majority of customers who tip thru the app tip $5 or less.
> 
> You know damned well if you gathered 100 of those customers and told them the driver's payout does NOT increase as a result of their tips that 100 out of 100 would STOP tipping thru the app, so save your spin.
> 
> Hopefully those customers will be told about this and tip in cash.


You can also tell them to tip more than $5 in app and WILL increase the driver's payout. I see the way you spin it and DD contributions would be always be more if all customers tipped in cash or not at all.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

oicu812 said:


> You can also tell them to tip more than $5 in app and WILL increase the driver's payout. I see the way you spin it and DD contributions would be always be more if all customers tipped in cash or not at all.


Ok they finally responded a month later....i didnt get the bonus because i accepted %100 of the request instead of the required %80....whats your defense of this BS

Hi,

Thank you for contacting DoorDash about this incentive.

Your acceptance rate was 100% when the requirement acceptance rate for this incentive was 80%. Please refer to your Dasher app for more information on the incentive.

Your reference number for this request is 50049424.

Best,
Rex Benedict
DoorDash Support
DoorDash Help


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

AveragePerson said:


> Don't end up like this guy: https://uberpeople.net/threads/deli...-dipping-testicles-in-customers-salsa.313197/


The only thing he did wrong was posting the video. I hope we're smarter than that.


----------



## Nats121

oicu812 said:


> You can also tell them to tip more than $5 in app and WILL increase the driver's payout.


You gotta be kidding with that suggestion.

If the customer tipped me $6, my payout would only increase by $1, which means the customer would be flushing $5 down the toilet.

Customers need to be told the only way ALL of their tip will benefit the driver is to tip in CASH.


----------



## oicu812

Nats121 said:


> You gotta be kidding with that suggestion.
> 
> If the customer tipped me $6, my payout would only increase by $1, which means the customer would be flushing $5 down the toilet.
> 
> Customers need to be told the only way ALL of their tip will benefit the driver is to tip in CASH.


If the customer tipped you $6, why are they flushing $5 down the toilet? You're still getting $6 tip from the customer. DD is only giving you $1 for the delivery. If you can't accept their pay model, you might as well do other apps. Yes their pay breakdown sucks compared to all others. They don't pay for mileage. They don't pay for wait time. They provide total distance to restaurant then to the customer. If I take a DD delivery, it's because I think the distance is worth the guarantee DD is offering and not for anything else.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Ok they finally responded a month later....i didnt get the bonus because i accepted %100 of the request instead of the required %80....whats your defense of this BS


There's no defense for not giving you the bonus if you really earned it.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Ok they finally responded a month later....i didnt get the bonus because i accepted %100 of the request instead of the required %80....whats your defense of this BS


Wait, so in order to qualify for the bonus your acceptance rate has to be _exactly_ 80%? That may be the dumbest thing that I've heard today.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Wait, so in order to qualify for the bonus your acceptance rate has to be _exactly_ 80%? That may be the dumbest thing that I've heard today.


Just underhanded trickery


----------



## Invisible

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Wait, so in order to qualify for the bonus your acceptance rate has to be _exactly_ 80%? That may be the dumbest thing that I've heard today.


Actually the dumbest thing I've heard is DD drivers are ok with getting $1 per order before the tip (whatever DD decides is the tip since you can't see the tip).


----------



## oicu812

Invisible said:


> Actually the dumbest thing I've heard is DD drivers are ok with getting $1 per order before the tip (whatever DD decides is the tip since you can't see the tip).


You can see the tips, but not for individual orders. The breakdown is in the weekly summary. Just click on the week under earnings and click on the details.


----------



## Invisible

oicu812 said:


> You can see the tips, but not for individual orders. The breakdown is in the weekly summary. Just click on the week under earnings and click on the details.


Thanks for pointing that out. So I will correct my statement. The dumbest thing I've seen is DD drivers still delivering for them knowing the order pay is just $1 per order.


----------



## Tedster

Invisible said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. So I will correct my statement. The dumbest thing I've seen is DD drivers still delivering for them knowing the order pay is just $1 per order.


Actually, the dumbest thing I see, is a handful of peeps beating the dead horse over a pay model they don't like.


----------



## Jmasterzero

Tedster said:


> Actually, the dumbest thing I see, is a handful of peeps beating the dead horse over a pay model they don't like.





Tedster said:


> Actually, the dumbest thing I see, is a handful of peeps beating the dead horse over a pay model they don't like.


So people should just shut up and accept the fact that drivers are getting bent over by DD? That's a very stupid way of thinking, DD wants people like you to work for them. Just shut up and don't make waves. The company is currently worth 8 BILLION dollars annually, people need to speak up.


----------



## Tedster

If you have a claim, file it effectively. Present evidence. Go after them. Sue them.
It doesn't matter how much they are worth. Facts count. Nothing else.

I started about a month ago and generated a good amount of cash flow.
Absolutely no sign of them "stealing" anything from me.

I don't even care about the tip. I go by the guarantee. Accept, pick up, deliver. Next.
There are other problems, a lot more annoying than the rumor of "stolen" tips.

A handful of fundamentals are required to make money with this activity/pay model:

A. You need to stay busy. A network of busy restaurants within a dense infrastructure.
B. The service needs to be popular with customers.
C. Drive any and every order you get. That's how you get the pings. You cherry pick, you'll lose.
D. Don't like it? Stop doing it. Do something else.


----------



## Invisible

Tedster said:


> Actually, the dumbest thing I see, is a handful of peeps beating the dead horse over a pay model they don't like.


You're the epitome of either a troll, schill or a dedicated Dasher who has no problem with them scamming drivers. No need to respond and tell me how stupid I am, etc.

Starting a month ago is not enough time to see how much money you've lost doing DD. Had you been a Dasher years ago, you'd understand why drivers are upset and how DD hasn't been transparent about the revised pay structure.


----------



## Tedster

Invisible said:


> You're the epitome of either a troll, schill or a dedicated Dasher who has no problem with them scamming drivers. No need to respond and tell me how stupid I am, etc.
> 
> Starting a month ago is not enough time to see how much money you've lost doing DD. Had you been a Dasher years ago, you'd understand why drivers are upset and how DD hasn't been transparent about the revised pay structure.


Interesting how you feel the need to hurl direct insults toward somebody who has a different experience with DD.
1 month is plenty of time to collect enough data and facts to figure out what's going on. Provided, you know what you're doing.
Chances are, I have more years as a pro driver under my belt, than you spent time on the planet all together.

It doesn't matter what went on years ago. DD's pay model is hands down.
None of the half dozen people I personally know, driving DD for up to 2 years now, have reported "stealing".
They're all making money, else they would be doing it.


----------



## Invisible

Tedster said:


> Interesting how you feel the need to hurl direct insults toward somebody who has a different experience with DD.
> 1 month is plenty of time to collect enough data.


Calling you a troll or a schill is an honest assessment, not an insult.

I'm sure your one month you truly know more than drivers who've done it for years (sarcasm). With you trying so hard to defend DD a fitting title is troll or schill.


----------



## Edzzz

Is it just me but DD give short trips they pay less. But when it along way they pay more. I really don't believe even if it's short trip people don't tip more.


----------



## Tedster

Invisible said:


> Calling you a troll or a schill is an honest assessment, not an insult.
> 
> I'm sure your one month you truly know more than drivers who've done it for years (sarcasm). With you trying so hard to defend DD a fitting title is troll or schill.


"Troll" or "shill" are deragatory terms aiming to discredit or insult others in public.
You're not making an honest assessment since you have no apparent knowledge of me, myself and/or the way I operate.

Back on topic, neither myself, nor the people I know personally who drive for DD are confirming the claims you (and a couple of others) are making.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama

Eugene73 said:


> The joy of taking a whiz in your food is all the bonus I'll ever need


If it's beef stew then you have a dilemma pee or P#$P


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Why are you guys even giving this Tedster character the time of day ? 

He knows DD is stealing your tips, he's just trolling. 

If DD is supposed to guarantee $10 to be paid to you from them and the customer tips $5 and now DD is only paying you $5 then that's the same exact thing as DD taking the $5 that the customer tipped, which means they are stealing your tips.

There is no way in hell that this Tedster character is doing DD. 

Just ignore his nonsense.


----------



## kdyrpr

AveragePerson said:


> Please do.
> I just instruct the restaurant i order from to seal the food with staple. Who carries around a stapler? If it comes unsealed and if I'm even slightly suspicious that food is tampered with, I take a photo and report the courier and then tweet the photo on social media and tag the PR team of delivery company and restaurant with food pic and the courier name/order ID.
> The issue gets rectified quick , I get refund and recieve a nice compensation on top.


How about this for an idea: Why not get your lazy ass out of your house and socialize with human beings. Unless of course you have no friends (most likely). It's pathetic for anybody to order food to their door more than once a year.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

uberdriverfornow said:


> If DD is supposed to guarantee $10 to be paid to you from them....


That isn't what DD guarantees. DD guarantees that you will make at least $10 total for the delivery. They don't guarantee that they will be the ones to pay you that $10.


----------



## Tedster

uberdriverfornow said:


> Why are you guys even giving this Tedster character the time of day ?
> 
> He knows DD is stealing your tips, he's just trolling.
> 
> If DD is supposed to guarantee $10 to be paid to you from them and the customer tips $5 and now DD is only paying you $5 then that's the same exact thing as DD taking the $5 that the customer tipped, which means they are stealing your tips.
> 
> There is no way in hell that this Tedster character is doing DD.
> 
> Just ignore his nonsense.


Hey, lol! That's hilarious! 
Thanks for confirming what I already stated in my post #79. :biggrin:


----------



## Joe Dow

any 1 still working DD needs to do a serious introspection i.e, how much more are you willing to let others take advantage of you!


----------



## cangold

No deliveries for me


----------



## AveragePerson

Joe Dow said:


> any 1 still working DD needs to do a serious introspection i.e, how much more are you willing to let others take advantage of you!


DD is a good company they give so much discount promo and offer free delivery. I always make sure to give 0 tips so doordash will compensate the driver the maximum guarantee amount.

Working food delivey is like delivering happiness to people


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tedster said:


> If you have a claim, file it effectively. Present evidence. Go after them. Sue them.
> It doesn't matter how much they are worth. Facts count. Nothing else.
> 
> I started about a month ago and generated a good amount of cash flow.
> Absolutely no sign of them "stealing" anything from me.
> 
> I don't even care about the tip. I go by the guarantee. Accept, pick up, deliver. Next.
> There are other problems, a lot more annoying than the rumor of "stolen" tips.
> 
> A handful of fundamentals are required to make money with this activity/pay model:
> 
> A. You need to stay busy. A network of busy restaurants within a dense infrastructure.
> B. The service needs to be popular with customers.
> C. Drive any and every order you get. That's how you get the pings. You cherry pick, you'll lose.
> D. Don't like it? Stop doing it. Do something else.


accept every ping? You'd accept this?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Launchpad McQuack said:


> That isn't what DD guarantees. DD guarantees that you will make at least $10 total for the delivery. They don't guarantee that they will be the ones to pay you that $10.


Really? Then who exactly is supposed to pay you the $10 ? Your mom ? Your dad ? The government ? You're not seriously saying the customer ? We have no business interaction with the customer(customer paying the driver) and DD states specificially that all tips go to the drivers.

https://dasherhelp.doordash.com/doordash-drive


> *Dashers will earn base pay + 100% of tips received by DoorDash from the merchant or the customer.*


That means after all promotions have been paid to the driver FROM DD, then the tips get added on at that point. Period. End of story.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> accept every ping? You'd accept this?
> View attachment 306991


lol wtf is +$0.10 supposed to do ?



AveragePerson said:


> DD is a good company they give so much discount promo and offer free delivery. I always make sure to give 0 tips so doordash will compensate the driver the maximum guarantee amount.
> 
> Working food delivey is like delivering happiness to people


Anyone responding to this troll deserves the headache they receive. It's like worrying about anything Trump does, all his job is is to create havoc.


----------



## Tedster

Joe Dow said:


> any 1 still working DD needs to do a serious introspection i.e, how much more are you willing to let others take advantage of you!


Introspection! That sounds great! Here, hold my beer. :biggrin:



uberdriverfornow said:


> Anyone responding to this troll deserves the headache they receive. *It's like worrying about anything Trump does,* all his job is is to create havoc.


Ah, I see. It's about Trump. Uh ah, who would have thought.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> accept every ping? You'd accept this?


You probably are better off with a different job.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

uberdriverfornow said:


> That means after all promotions have been paid to the driver FROM DD, then the tips get added on at that point. Period. End of story.


Except it's not the end of the story. Promotions are not base pay. Base pay is $1 per delivery. So the driver gets base pay ($1) plus 100% of tips, exactly like DD said. If that amount comes in lower than the minimum that they guaranteed you would make for the delivery, then DD pays the difference as a promotion. When a DD ping says $4.50 guaranteed, DD is not saying that they will pay you $4.50. DD is saying that you will make at least $4.50 for the delivery from all sources (customer tips included).


----------



## Joe Dow

Every once in a while we do see Social Media Inspectors of these delivery apps roaming this forum spreading words of wisdom from their company's Founding Fathers like "accepting PINGS over 5 miles" !

No doubt, as long as there is a fresh supply of new Idiots available and ready to destroy their vehicles, these apps will continue to thrive.

However, as these companies get old and in smaller cities with less population, sooner or later these companies will face a shortage of drivers. For big cities like LA, NY, SFO, Houston etc etc it may take long but this business model is doom for crash one day.


----------



## Tedster

They do DoorDash in TimbukTu  ?


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama

AveragePerson said:


> DD is a good company they give so much discount promo and offer free delivery. I always make sure to give 0 tips so doordash will compensate the driver the maximum guarantee amount.
> 
> Working food delivey is like delivering happiness to people


Give cash as a tip . Problem solved


----------



## cangold

Anyone responding to this troll deserves the headache they receive. 
[/QUOTE]
Totally agree


----------



## SealTeam

I've been reading about DoorDash pocketing the tip and bonuses of their drivers and that sucks. They really shouldn't do that. That's deceptive to the customer.


----------



## Chrisskates808

AveragePerson said:


> Don't end up like this guy: Delivery driver accused of dipping testicles in...


i totally forgot about that. thats ****ing gross


----------



## Chrisskates808

SealTeam said:


> I've been reading about DoorDash pocketing the tip and bonuses of their drivers and that sucks. They really shouldn't do that. That's deceptive to the customer.


i barely do doordash but i never encountered that issue before. especially hearing from the internet, i dont trust everyone's word. its ambiguous at the same time because idk what others may go through


----------



## REX HAVOC

Eugene73 said:


> The joy of taking a whiz in your food is all the bonus I'll ever need


And sticking my hands in the bag to borrow a couple of fries.


----------

